# NEED ADVICE/HELP



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

Recently a mama feral had babies under my patio, i was going to wait untill they were weened as I had been told and take them all in including the mom to be spayed and neutered and released again, I did my best to keep the neighbor from going after them and they were safe as long as they stayed here but they began to wander and even though i kept putting food they were all gone. I just knew that he had killed them like he does with all the cats and other animals he can find. Then this morning i heard crying as i was leaving and saw one of the little kittens with its head stuck in the lattice under the pattio, I cut him/her out and put it in my bathroom while i wait for the people who do the testing, spay/neutar, deworm and vaccinations, my vet wanted 300 dollars this group will do it for 25. I am not a cat person but I just cant let this little guy/gal go out and fend for itself against this evil evil man. But i have never had a cat let alone a wild one, It is about 8 weeks old give or take a week. I have a dog who doesnt like other dogs but LOVES cats for some reason (German Shepherd) anyway I want to give this cat a home and save it, i know what it can be like out there. I just need some advice on how to proceed in getting to trust me. It has let me pet it, but it has been hiding behind the sink i think it is just too terrified to try and bite me. It hasnt come out even when i am not in there to eat. But it has only been a few hours. Thanks


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

ah poor little kitty! and i commend your for saving the little guy/gal

my advice is FOOD....stinky meaty food the kitten wont be able to resist. like dry kitten food with tuna fish juice poured over it, or....just the tuna itself. or even warm milk. though i dont know if id let kitty eat to much of it. i really dont know if tuna will make a cat sick. you may be better off going to get some cat wet food. 

im no pro. but assuming kitty is still hiding, i would take the food in there, and put it down, and sit down, or even lay down a couple feet from it. The kitty will be very hungry at some point, and the stronger smelling food you put out, the harder it will be for a scared kitten to resist. Talk quietly and nicely to it, my cats responed to a soft voice. My moms cat will even purr just from her talking sweetly too him, without even touching the cat.

food seems to be one of the most reliable ways to get an animal to trust/like you. and getting down on kittys level (ie, sitting or laying down) makes you not seem as large, so less intimidating. It make take a little while, but i would be supprised if it took more than a couple days for the kitten to stop being so terrified.

even though the kitten was born in the wild, cats have been bred as human companions for.....i dunno, thousands of years? i swear it is in thier blood to like humans. 
good luck and let us know how it goes!


**********WAIT A SECOND!!!!!! are you saying its a PERSON? MAN? who kills neighborhood cats?*****


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

yea well i went out and got a litter box and some litter, some cat milk and a big box full of packets of wet foodhiskas Tenderbites favorite 24 jumbo pack it doesnt seem to want it wheather i am in the room or not.


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

yea it is the evil old man next door who kills cats, even ones that belong to people, he has also killed dogs and anything else that runs around really, I havnt seen a squirel around here since I got here


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

my god! :cussing that is absolutely horrible! anyone ever though of reporting him? i guess it would be hard to prove he does that kind of stuff.

i must admit, i have a bad temper for this type of thing, and an extremely *severe * opinion of how people who abuse animals should be handled.......i would probably be in trouble if i lived next to that man. :evil:


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

i have reported him but like you said there is no proof, my other neighbor filed a police report saying she saw him come on my property and shoot an animal with a B B gun, so i was only able to get him notified that he cant come on my property, i hate people who abuse children and animals more than anything else but me doing something about it isnt worth going to jail over then who would be here to try and help them


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

JTGotrokz said:


> yea well i went out and got a litter box and some litter, some cat milk and a big box full of packets of wet foodhiskas Tenderbites favorite 24 jumbo pack it doesnt seem to want it wheather i am in the room or not.


its still only been a few hours right? it may take days, or even weeks for the cat to warm up to you. As far as eating goes, the cat will probably get so hungry at some point between now and tomorrow, that will not be able to resist the food. Poor kitten is probably scared half to death from whatever it experienced outside that day you found it. 

have you taken it to the vet yet? just a thought, but one reason it may not be moving, or hungry is if its sick or injured.



JTGotrokz said:


> i have reported him but like you said there is no proof, my other neighbor filed a police report saying she saw him come on my property and shoot an animal with a B B gun, so i was only able to get him notified that he cant come on my property, i hate people who abuse children and animals more than anything else but me doing something about it isnt worth going to jail over then who would be here to try and help them


yeah i completly agree...its just so frustrating when you cant do anything about it


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

I had to take it to the vet to get the part of the lattice around its neck off, i didnt want to cut that close to it, and they charged me 110 for that, said it seemed very healthy just very scared, didnt do any of the blood work cause said i should wait till i know if i am keeping it, but better that way cause they wanted so much money I am going to take it monday for the works at the other place


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

seems to me like you are going everything right. Im almost positive the kitty will come out of it eventually. It will start to loosen up once it realizes its in a safe place, and you gave it a safe place and food to eat, so its only a matter of time.

Im sure someone on here as had experience with taking in a scared wild kitten, hopefully they will post some tips for you as well.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

As Dustin said, it wouldn't be unusual for the kitten to refuse food the first day. If you had bought the kitten from a breeder, it would have done the same thing. Yes, food is a great help in making friends. Fortunately, this is a young kitten, and will not take too long to trust you. I would sit on the floor near its hiding place, and dim the lights. Put the food near the kitten, but don't try to touch the kitten. Just keep moving the food a bit closer each day. After a few days, if it seems less shy, try an inactive toy such as Da Bird. And keep moving the food closer---and talk softly to the kitten.

I would do this at every feeding. Eventually, the kitten will get curious and come up to you and sniff your hand. Hold off touching her until she makes it very obvious that she wants to be touched. She'll rub against your hand. Just do everything at her pace. Eventually, if she hasn't initiated touching, put the food right on your lap. Eventually, she'll make friend. It could take a few days, a week, or perhaps longer, but you will have a pet. Just don't rush. Cats like to think everything is their own idea.  Kittens are so much fun. I think you're in for a treat.

Thank you so much for caring. I hope that cruel neighbor eventually had to pay for what he's done. He's a monster. :?


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

well i moved the food closer to the hiding place and came back an hour later and it had total demolished it, must have been really hungry, i am going to go to sleep now, i put a couple extra blankets in there, and a towel back behind there in case it gets cold or something, I have to say I am a little scared of it, it is little but still has sharp teath and claws, doing my best not to let it know, but I saved a kitten from drowning when i was a kid and it bit me really bad, (through the fingernail) had an aversion to them ever since. If it was a puppy i wouldnt even think twice about this cause they cant really hurt you, they are just so different, it is poking its head out now so i guess it is getting a little more comfortable. Thank you everyone, it is really cute, grey with black stripes, really big eyes and ears. I just pray I dont find out it has some terrible cat illness on monday i have feeling by then i will be beyond the point of no return...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

JT, the kitten you rescued was terrified, but trying to protect itself. I'm so sorry you had such a bad bite.  Stay in the room when you feed the kitten; that will make her trust you more quickly. The "recipe" I gave you will work; just don't hurry matters. Thank you so much for caring.


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

well i put some food near the opening to its hiding spot and it bit me, not bad but it seems to have helped our relationship funny enoug. Once it realized i was not going to go back there and kill it for biting me it came out and ate in front of me, occasionaly it would look at me, i would turn away and it would go into hiding again, then inch out and go back to eating then run and hide again. it is leaving the hiding place when i am not in there now, so that is better, but though there are foot prints in the kittie litter it didnt use it, it peed on the towel i laid out for it instead...


----------



## MyCatRocks1121 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sweet hope things get better!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, that's a bit better! You'll have to wash the towel and the area with an enzyme cleaning product to remove the odor. You can get it at a pet store. If you could get a bit of the urine into the litter, it would have the right odor. Perhaps you could dampen the towel, and wring a bit of liquid into the litter.


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

JTGotrokz said:


> there are foot prints in the kittie litter it didnt use it, it peed on the towel i laid out for it instead...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: of COURSE! silly kitten....

this is awesome, you two are almost friends now! at this point the kitten is mostly sure you arent going to eat if for lunch. But it still thinks you are awefully large and scary!


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

well i am fairly certain that the cat will be ok with me eventualy maybe not even that long from now, once i can touch it and pick it up i need to start worrying about how to introduce it to the dog, she wont hurt it but she will want to play with it, she just loves playing with cats, I am more woried about the cat freaking out the dog will be excited for a friend.


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

well it is sleeping in the kittie litter box, i had already washed those towels when u said to wet them and sprinkle some in so I will put a new one in there see if it uses it to urinate and then ring it out in the box, it doesnt really go behind the sink anymore so i am excited about that, it found a spot behind the toilet where it is more exposed but can see more and i can see it, and it comes out allmost imediately when it is time to eat. Everytime i go in there i try to bring some food, little pieces of chicken when it is in between feedings.


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

> well it is sleeping in the kittie litter box,


LOL, im not suprised about that, half the kittens at the shelter i got my Allie from were passed out in thier litter boxes or food dishes. my Allie insisted on PLAYING in her litter box for the first week or so we had her. i go in the room to find her playing and kicking litter all over the room, then she would get tired and start to doze of in there, and id have to take her out.

it wont take too long for the kitten to get the idea, they naturally like to bury thier business anyways. getting the smell of its urine in the box is an excellent idea.


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

VICTORY!! It used the litter box, pulled my oscar de la renta robe off the hook as a bed at least it has good taste... Also decided to pull everything out of my medicine cabinet and throw it in the sink, i dont even know how it got up there? I hung out with a friend of a girl i am seeing yesterday, he rescues and tames wild kittens, told me to get this certain brand of baby food and that the cat wouldnt be able to resist, well he was right, with this stuff i was able to get the thing to within 6 inches of me! It would look at me and cry the whole way over as if saying, "I really really want that please dont make me come so close, just move it closer to me, PLEASE" But i didnt and it just couldnt resist comming to within striking distance and staying there untill the food was gone. It has all but forgotten about the sink now, stays a little more in the open, all in all excellent progress.


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

well i had it eating baby food off my finger this morning, and by this afternoon I had it climbing on my lap to get it, I am super excited. After that it started walking very slowly around me just sniffing then walked back to its new hiding spot, but it doesnt seem too afftraid of me anymore. YEAH!! 
Unfortunatly on friday I have to capture it and take it to the vet... I really really hope it doesnt undo all the progress I have made. Anyone else had to do this? I cant lure it into the cage with food because I cant feed it incase it is old enough to spay/neutar they are going to do it that day so i cant let it eat or drink after midnight. Also it is using the litter box for number 2 but still seems to be using the shower and towels for urination this is kinda strange...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Perhaps a spoonful of tuna juice and a comfortable, cozy bed in the humane trap will be enough to encourage it. I'm so glad you and the kitten are doing well!


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

I dont have a humane trap, i have a carrier with a metal door, from when my dog was a puppy, I bought her out of state and bought it for the way home. Just need to lure it in there without traumatizing it and making it affraid of me again. Its crazy what difference a couple of days makes, I have never had a cat at all, and on saturday when i rescued it from the fence it was hissing and spitting and scratching and biting me, even yesterday it was still hissing at me if i got too close, now today it is climbing on my lap to eat and letting me pet it. Started crying too when it wants me to come in there, but i guess i shouldnt condone that by going in with food, but i just cant help it. Thank you everyone who has given me advice i couldnt have done it without you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The Humane Society will probably lend you a humane trap. That will make things easier for you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

JTGotrokz said:


> Just need to lure it in there without traumatizing it and making it affraid of me again.
> ...today it is climbing on my lap to eat and letting me pet it.
> ...i guess i shouldnt condone that by going in with food, but i just cant help it.


Hi, I'm late to the party, but I think you've made amazing progress with the kitty! First, I think going in there with food all the time is GREAT. The number one goal right now is to get the kitty to see you as "The Bringer Of Good Things", so bring it as many 'good things' as you can. 
As for the vet visit tomorrow, I actually think a humane trap could undo your good work, much more than simply using your pet-carrier...the trap will slam down and surprise/scare the kitten. I think the kitten would be *much* less traumatized by being scruffed and gently placed into the very back of the pet carrier (_on a fluffy towel to absorb any accidents_) and close the door over your arm and slowly remove your arm/hand and latch the pet carrier door. Then I'd drape another towel over it so the kitten can't see too much of the 'moving world outside'.
Also, going to the vet may actually work in your favor. Here; you've dramatically rescued this kitten, allowed the kitten to learn that you bring it great tasting food and that it is safe for it to crawl over you and investigate you. The vet office will be scary. BUT THEN....you will be bringing it *back* to your home and the kitten may think you "saved" it from the scary-place and brought it back to the last place it knew safety and comfort: _you and your bathroom_.
I'll keep popping in to see how you and the kitten do, tomorrow. Good luck!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey everyone the kittie is at the vet getting neutered, they said he is a boy, and tested him and he is Luekemia and FIV free!!  
He is pretty close to tame now, let me pick him up and put him in the cage for transport, still runs and hides from me every so often but usualy comes back out pretty quick, not so affraid of me anymore even comes out and lets me pet it when there is no more food, started playing with me also, i guess it is used to playing with its brothers and sisters cause he is kinda rough with me i am getting more torn up from the play then i was from the biting and scratching when i got too close to him the first 5 days he was here, I guess it has only been a week now, I saved him last saturday. I think we are friends now, I would have kept him even if he was sick but I am so happy that he is not, and will have a healthy long life. I named him Tigger, he has stripes and my dogs name is Pooh Bear, so I have Pooh and Tigger too. :lol: I will give an update after I pick the little guy up at 4 I hope everyone has an awsome weekend. I know i will sleep easier tonight knowing he isnt sick.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

JTGotrokz said:


> I named him Tigger, he has stripes and my dogs name is Pooh Bear, so I have Pooh and Tigger too. :lol:


Oh! *_got some happy-water in my eyes_* That is just darling! 
It sounds to me like you and Tigger are doing great. Keep building on the food and play (though you may want to use toys for him to grab/bite/wrestle with, instead of your hands. That kind of play is cute when they are small, but it tends to really hurt when they grow bigger. You have to teach him to not play with you so rough. When kittens play together, they teach each other (by biting and wrestling) that certain things *hurt* when they do it and it is done back to them, so they learn to control themselves during play. Right now, I think I'd be more concerned with keeping Tig happy and relaxed around you and then you can slowly/gently deter his more rough play. When he is very comfortable with you, then you can escalate your deterents by saying "Ow!" or "Hey that hurts!" when he gets too rough. There is also a good chance, if Tig and Pooh play together, Pooh can teach Tig about controlling his sharp-bits.
Sounds like you are on your way to having avery well-adjusted kitty and a happy pet-home! _...do you need an Eeyore?_


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

well he is home, a little woozy still doesnt seem to be in too much discomfort finnaly ate something. I think he was expecting his baby food desert but the vet said not while he is recovering though i may have to use it to spray his pain meds and next dose of dewormer in. He doesnt hate me i guess and seems to be alright not quite himself but i can assure you I would be doing much worse if I lost what he lost today :yikes its a shame we have to do this to them but we do, and better at this age before he knows what he is missing. As far as Eyore goes I think i am set on pets for now, i never imagined when i woke up last saturday I would have another one escpecialy a cat... I was raised in a family of cat haters, I dont hate cats, obviously, I feed the strays and took this one in to keep safe from the neighbor if the neightbor wasnt the way he is i probably wouldnt have kept him though, but then his family would be alive and I would have TNR'd all of them. I just dont understand them but i guess i am learning. He is awfuly cute I will have to get some pictures of him up for everyone who has been giving me help with my little cat taming adventure, I have to say I have done pretty well for never having one and knowing nothing about them atback Yeah Me!! The people at the vet couldnt believe that he had never been handled by a person untill this week almost didnt believe me when i told them he was feral. I told them I had some good advice, and again I couldnt have done it without all ure help on here you all helped save this kitten. I guess I just got lucky cause they say he is about 4 months old and usualy takes longer to tame them that old than it has, but even dogs who hate everyone but their masters love me something about me animals like maybe i smell like meat or something? Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You have a great weekend too! You've worked wonders with this kitten. Maybe you're a cat whisperer!  Cats have a way of working their way into our hearts, don't they? 

Im so glad he is in good health.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

JTGotrokz said:


> ...something about me animals like maybe i smell like meat or something?


 :lol: 
Nah... Some people have it and some people don't. Obviously, you've got it. :wink


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

this is so awesome! congrats on making a new friend. and im so glad hes not sick! good job with the kitten!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I sent you a PM with some tips. Great job you are doing!


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

well i think i am allergic to him, I get itchy eyes and sneezes whenenver I leave seeing him. I am taking claritin seems to keep it from happening, but I heard there are shots u can get to make u not allergic to cats, gonna ask my doc, I hate allergy attacks but not bad enough to get rid of him I will find another way, or maybe my body will just get used to him. I took him out to see the dog today, she got all excited and came up to snif him, he scratched me freaked out and ran upstairs took me 2 hours to find him again, Need tips on introducing him to the dog so he doesnt have to stay in the bathroom anymore he is tame now so I would like to let him out, but i dont want him to be hiding Hashem knows where all the time from the dog. It isnt a problem with the dog other than she gets really excited about animals and wants to be around them and playing with them all the time, but she would never hurt him in a million years. How do i get the kitten to accept the dog like it has me? She cant bring it food and pet it...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Make it gradual. The cat will sel the boundaries. I have had kittens nursed by my collies, kittens who made friends with them, one cat who thought she was a dog, and cats who think sniffing noses is fine, as long as they initiate it. I think all will be well as long as the dog doesn't force the issue. If he does, he'll probably get a swat. I have never had any real problem. I think all will be well.

As for the allergies. I'm sorry you have to take meds.  Your willingness is just another sign that you have a good, loving heart.


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

I have taken a new tact, I put the cat in the carrier and bring him out he and the dog just look at eachother, I put some baby food on the dogs nose so when she is sniffing the kitten through the door the kitten comes up and licks the baby food off her nose, now he isnt hissing at the dog anymore and trying to keep it away!!  I think this may work I will do this for a couple days then try to introduce them again without a cage inbetween.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a great story this is - I hadn't seen this thread before, and suddenly there's a whole terrific story about someone who has managed a miracle save and made a new friend! Wonderful name, too - Tigger, I love it. Love the last part - baby food on your dog's nose! :lol: Welcome to the Cat Forum and I can't wait to see photos of Tigger and Pooh Bear together. 

About allergies - if Tigger tolerates it, there are shampoos for cats which cut down on people's allergic reactions, or there are wipes that help take the allergens off their coats, maybe that would help? 

Congratulations again and welcome....

Fran


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Baby food on the dog's nose! Great idea...and oh, so funny to picture! :lol:


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

His brothers and sisters came back and are living under the patio, and he wasnt living in the bathroom anymore, getting along with the dog. A friend came over today and left the door open not realizing he wasnt in the bathroom and i think he got out. I went outside and am positive I saw him with them, the same face with his left eye a little more closed than his right... I am so very sad  but i guess he wanted to be back with his brothers and sisters. At lease he is neutared so he wont get into fights and vaccinated against parvo, rabies, felV, and FIV. Maybe he will come back inside, i tried to get him to come to me but he thought about it but his brothers and sisters took off under the house and he ran off with them  THIS SUCKS


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry. You might have the whole litter, though! I'm sure he'll be back for food.


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

yea well i keep food out on the patio everyday so the neighborhood cats have a safe place to eat so there is food and water for him out there, and blankets. I think there may be a colony under my house, that is where they come from to eat on the patio, I just really liked him I wish he would have stayed with me. I am also scared he could get hurt, or killed by the neighbor or a car or a dog, I just hope he decides he wants to come back inside, but he is out there on the patio now wrestling around with his siblings and he seems very happy. I put dry food out there though so maybe he will start to miss the wet stuff and the baby food and ask to come back inside.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope so. He would have a much better life.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So sorry to hear he got out. Are you going to trap the siblings to get them spayed or neutered? If you keep feeding them Im sure they will stick around. Sending angels out to keep them safe!

Loved your idea of the baby food on the nose. That is clever.


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

He came back, I decided to sleep in the living room instead of upstairs and about an hour ago (2:30 AM) I heard crying at the door!! I jumped up and let him in, I will make sure he does not get out again, and yes as soon as my next paycheck comes in I am going to get the siblings TNR'd and vaccinated for rabies parvo and the two immune diseases. I wish I could keep all five of them inside, but I cant, I will just make sure they have food and the best chance to be healthy possible. I think there are more than just these kittens living down their, they all look the same like tigger, grey with black stripes, mother is identical to them too, but i climbed down there today when i was looking for him and saw a black one, brown one, and two white ones with orange stripes, and them some glowing eyes farther back. I had put blankets and a big plastic dog house down there plus i put two big bowls of food out morning and night that must be what attracted so many of them, I will TNR as many as I can afford to, this little guy has turned me into a cat lover. Ohh yea are cats nocturnal? He just does not let me sleep at night, always attacking my feet, or just sitting next to my face staring at me, that is kinda creepy. I am sooooo happy that he came home though.


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

That is so awesome that he came back. And it should serve as quite the compliment to you, too. He missed you  

This is such a wonderful story--I've been following the thread for a while.

As far as your question, yes cats are most definitely nocturnal. Feral cats, I would guess, are especially used to being up at night as that's when all the good hunting is. His mommy probably taught him well  As Tigger matures he will adjust to your schedule and stop keeping you up. For now the best tactic would probably be to completely ignore him any time you are on the bed. Eventually he will figure out that the bed=no fun, and will move his nighttime play sessions elsewhere. As he gets older and some of his kitten-crazies are gone he should start actually sleeping with you.

Our kitten is four months old and we still have to sleep with earplugs in :?


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Happy ending -- or happy _continuation_, hooray! Keep us posted!  

Fran


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This makes me so very happy! It made my day.


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

yea it made my day too!  I was so distraught yesterday and last night could work or anything, just kept going outside to try and get him to come back in but everytime he just ran off with his siblings, he must miss them. But he follows the dog around everywhere now, I think he believes her nose runs baby food! LOL He always comes up to her and pushes his forhead into her snout, she loves it though and is allways ready to play with him, last night when he realized i was too tired he moved on to the dog, the sound of them romping around all night still kept me up though. Also I wish i knew where he went durring most of the day... I have checked in every spot i think he could be hiding in, even the dog cant find him, then around dusk he just sneaks up on you and you never saw where he came out from, I hear him meaow sometimes when I call him but he wont do it enough times for me to find him, I have heard that sometimes they will hide for days though, I hope he doesnt start doing that, so far he comes back out every night.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My cats do a lot of sleeping during the day. Could he be in the house? 

To be honest, I worry when cats are allowed outside....mostly about cars, but depending on where you live, there could be coyotes (there are coyotes in PA now!), birds of prey, snakes, (in the southwest and mountainous areas) and the occasional mean dog. You've done so much to help these kittens I know it would break your heart if anything happened to them.


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

no he is definately in the house he got out yesterday by accident, i am talking about normaly, he goes off in the house and hides all day, comes back out at night. i definately dont want him outside, a friend came over and didnt know I wasnt keeping him in the bathroom anymore and left the door open too long and didnt close the patio door behind her, HE WONT get out again.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I've been fortunate in that respect, but I'm always saying "shut the door quickly!" and "make sure the cats don't get out." I also say "No No" any time they would look at the door. 

I'm so glad you feel the same way I do. I don't mean to insult our British members; I know their tradition is different. I lost my very special Pixie to a car when she was 15, and you can imagine how that felt.  The road used to be much less busy. Now I wouldn't consider allowing my cat outside.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

If your cat is lonely for his siblings would it be possible to trap just one of them and tame it for company for him?


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

thats awesome! the little guy loves you and considers your house HOME.


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

I really cant have anymore pets, two seemed too much but when i found this guy stuck i figured there was a reason, so i kept him. Now adays when he wants to play he goes right to the dog, he seems alot more interested in the dog than he is in me.  Everytime i start playing with him, he just runs over and starts playing with the dog, I feel a little degected... It is funny too watch though, this 125 pound german shepherd playing with the 3.5 pound kitten, and being so careful not to step on it or be too rough with it, she seems to know that she has to be careful with him or else she could hurt her new best friend, i guess it is good, another of the reasons i kept him is have been thinking about getting the dog a friend because though I work from home I have been alot more busy lately and she has been so bored and sad so it has worked out well for her she is very happy with the kitten just loves the little guy, we are shaping up into a very nice and diverse family over here. Got him a little collar with a bowtie on it today and bell and now i was able to find his daytime hiding place following the noise, he found this little area I didnt even know existed under one of my wall sized cabinets, it is near the stairs so it isnt flush against the wall at the bottom where the stairs start and there is a little opening to get underneath it, and that is where he sleeps and hides all day. I think maybe i should stick a blanket in their so he has something soft to sleep on.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Awe--little rascal!  Any chance of a picture of the two together? That's the perfect solution for the dog, and I'm sure he has plenty of love for you, too.


----------



## JTGotrokz (Aug 1, 2009)

my mom is comming to visit next week and I told her to bring her digital camera, i dont ever take pics so when my old one broke (little cousin broke it) I never got a new one. When she comes to visit i will snap some shots of them and post them for everyone I promise. :wink


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great!


----------

